# Eminem



## Korex (Jun 21, 2010)

Em's kinda the only rapper whom i liked the most.. 
His song beautiful is the best..In my opinion only.
my favorite lines on that song is this one 
"Don't let'em say you ain't beautiful. they can all get fucked just stay true to you" and so on.

I know some don't like Em and some like him but hey i'm just saying IMO


----------



## Browder (Jun 21, 2010)

He's very talented, I'll give him that. He definitely has his issues though and that comes out a lot in his songs.

My main problem with him is that he set the standards for what white rappers are 'supposed' to look like. Artists like Asher Roth get  compared to him all the time when in reality the two are absolutely nothing alike. Also Eminem was a large cause of bringing the word "fag" into mainstream Hip-Hop because he can't say ***** with any credibility.

But yeah, he's okay. Loved Eight Mile.


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2010)

Haven't listened to the guy's music since 9th grade. Heard his latest album was a flop. Might check him out again someday to see if I missed anything worthwhile.



Korex said:


> my favorite lines on that song is this one
> "Don't let'em say you ain't beautiful. they can all get fucked just stay true to you" and so on.


 
wow
uh
deep?


----------



## Zhael (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't like rap. But I love Eminem.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 21, 2010)

I like Eminem.  He has created many good songs, such as 8 mile, Beautiful, and Not Afraid.  I have a lot of his songs on my Ipod.


----------



## Hir (Jun 21, 2010)

Korex said:


> "Don't let'em say you ain't beautiful. they can all get fucked just stay true to you"


 :|


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 21, 2010)

As far as rap/hip hop goes, I prefer Loco Locass.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol, no thanks


----------



## Korex (Jun 22, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> :|


 
Umm is something wrong?


----------



## Slyck (Jun 22, 2010)

Jimi Hendrix > Eminem


----------



## Aden (Jun 22, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Jimi Hendrix > Eminem


 
Oh, I didn't know we could make such simple comparisons between such different kinds of music

Eminem > church service music


----------



## SonicDude1580 (Jun 23, 2010)

only rapper i can listen to. Every other rapper else can kindly suck a dick :3


----------



## Eske (Jun 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh, I didn't know we could make such simple comparisons between such different kinds of music
> 
> Eminem > church service music


 
I never thought I'd actually say this, but...
I miss the "this" button.

c:


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 23, 2010)

Eminem is okay.  I think I like Stan ft. Dido the most.  The lyrics are well done and the build up to the end is well handled.


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2010)

SonicDude1580 said:


> only rapper i can listen to. Every other rapper else can kindly suck a dick :3


 
Wow. Way to not dig for music at all.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 23, 2010)

He has 3 of the 6 rap songs I'll ever listen to. He's good.


----------



## Marley (Jun 23, 2010)

He's an odd one, but I like some of his stuff.


----------



## Hir (Jun 23, 2010)

Korex said:


> Umm is something wrong?


 Nothing apart from the fact that your favorite line is a cliched and badly written mess.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 23, 2010)

No. Just no. The only thing I enjoyed about 8 Mile was the Scary Movie 3 parody that it spawned.


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 23, 2010)

Eminem is definatly one of the best lyricists ever.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 23, 2010)

Eminem is terrible. His voice is irritating and he can't go one sentence without swearing.


----------



## Korex (Jun 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Eminem is terrible. His voice is irritating and he can't go one sentence without swearing.



Well the song "We made you" didn't have much Swears in it


----------



## Korex (Jun 26, 2010)

_Zero_ said:


> Eminem is definatly one of the best lyricists ever.


 
Yep he has pure talent. He even killed most of the songs. Like Drakes - Forever, Drop the World, and some others


----------



## Korex (Jun 26, 2010)

_Zero_ said:


> Eminem is definatly one of the best lyricists ever.


 
Yep he has pure talent. He even killed most of the songs. Like Drakes - Forever, Drop the World, and some others


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah, I have two of his albums. He's very talented-- he can be hilarious in one song, then break your heart in another, like Cleanin' Out My Closet.
Also, I used to Teenage Crush on him. >>


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2010)

Korex said:


> Yep he has pure talent. He even killed most of the songs. Like Drakes - Forever, Drop the World, and some others


 ew. That's not talent. Anyone can make up a few words with a repeating beat.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

I do enjoy some of his music


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow, how could I have missed this thread for so long XD

What up dudes, Shady is in da house!


----------



## Vintage (Jun 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;tKbwkNfXjLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKbwkNfXjLc[/video]


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Wow, how could I have missed this thread for so long XD
> 
> What up dudes, Shady is in da house!


 you are the worst species ever.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 27, 2010)

Actually listening to the "Recovery" album right now.

I love Eminem.  Good shit.  especially his newest shit.

I really preferr the olddd rap though.  like the stuff that you can break to.


----------



## black tiger (Jun 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Eminem is terrible. His voice is irritating and he can't go one sentence without swearing.


 
couldent of said it better myself


----------



## Hir (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't like Eminem but he is talented. Anyone who says otherwise is just stupid.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I don't like Eminem but he is talented. Anyone who says otherwise is just stupid.


 rap takes no talent.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> rap takes no talent.



Writing good lyrics takes talent.  It doesn't matter if you're singing it or rapping it.  Now, I'm not saying that all rap artists write meaningful stuff, a lot of it isn't good.  There are some rap artists that do write good stuff.  I include Eminem in this.  When he first came out, I didn't care for his attitude, but he was still good at what he did.


----------



## Aden (Jun 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> rap takes no talent.


 
^ How to Obliterate Your Music Knowledge Credibility 101


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> rap takes no talent.


 
Again,


FUCKING STROKE


----------



## cataloof (Jul 2, 2010)

you know emiven was pretty good bro for its time and its audien,e but theres been so much better since man:

look up:

Kool G Rap
Sole
Jedi Mind tricks (kind of mainstream lyrics, preety ego-oriented but stil better than eminem IMOO - Visions of Ghandi is one of the bes albums I KNOW)
Immortal Technique (probly the best rap artist of the 2000's altogeter)
Apathy (guy has a huge ego bu check ou Eastern Philosophy album, amazing)\
Atmosphere (not sure if better than Eminem in rap performance, but way more meaningful lyrics)
Sabac (political rap, maybe not better but beter samples)
Ill Bell - hardcore jew
Outerspace - classic rap ifyou like standard rhymes that dont break convention but still have impact
Celph Titles = the best gansta rap out there if you like it hard
Tech N9ne - this is the mainstream alternative to Eminem, he kick Enimen's ass al l the way, if you like mainstream rap only forget eminem listen to this guy, im not a fan but its a ste in the righ directionjn

im super drunk right now but i thnk you can understnd what im tryin to ssy dont playa hate on me


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Eminem's the ONLY rapper I like. Not only do I like his rapping, but he's got that goofy personality.


----------

